# Amazon Prime Now: Free 2-hr delivery in NYC; other cities to come.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2000521
 

SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 18, 2014-- Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ: AMZN) today announced Prime Now, the newest benefit for Prime members, which offers one-hour delivery on tens of thousands of daily essentials through a mobile app. Prime Now is powered by Amazon's growing network of fulfillment centers that utilize high-end technology to speed up order delivery times for customers. Now, Prime members can get products like paper towels, shampoo, books, toys and batteries delivered right to their door in an hour or less.

"There are times when you can't make it to the store and other times when you simply don't want to go. There are so many reasons to skip the trip and now Prime members in Manhattan can get the items they need delivered in an hour or less," said Dave Clark, Amazon's senior vice president of worldwide operations. "We've long felt that Amazon Prime is the best deal in the history of shopping and now it has gotten even better. Prime members in Manhattan are going to love this service and we cannot wait to roll out Prime Now to additional cities in 2015."

Amazon is launching Prime Now in select areas of Manhattan today. All Prime members can immediately download the Prime Now app, available on iOS and Android devices, and will be notified when the service is available in their local area. Prime Now is available from 6 a.m. to midnight, seven days a week. Two-hour delivery is free and one-hour delivery is available for $7.99. A portion of Amazon's new building on 34th Street in Manhattan will serve as a hub for delivery of Prime Now orders.

Tens of millions of members around the world already enjoy Prime. In the US, membership includes unlimited Free Two-Day Shipping on more than 20 million items, instant streaming of tens of thousands of movies and TV episodes through Prime Instant Video, one million songs and hundreds of playlists through Prime Music, free unlimited photo storage through Amazon's Cloud Drive, early access to select Lightning Deals and access to over 600,000 books to borrow through the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.

Learn more about Amazon Prime Now and download the mobile app at www.amazon.com/primenow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note the iOS app mentioned in the press release doesn't seem to be available yet, but the Android app is; strangely, NOT YET AVAILABLE for Fires!  C'mon, Amazon!

The app is supposed to let you know when it becomes available in your area.



Amazon Prime Now

*Product Features*

An Amazon Prime membership is required to check out (non-Prime members can browse as a guest)
Streamlined shopping experience, add items to cart directly from search results
Track your deliveries, and watch as your courier makes their way to you

*Product Description*

You have better things to do than go to the store. Skip the trip and shop for tens of thousands of daily essentials and gift items through the Amazon Prime Now app. Choose free two-hour delivery or get one-hour delivery for just $7.99. Prime Now is available from 6 a.m. to midnight, seven days a week in select areas of Manhattan.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a short piece about this on the local news yesterday.

As to the app, the response seems to be of two sorts:

5 star: woo hoo

1 star: can't get it on my device/in my area.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I live in Manhattan, but I don't have anything that works with the current app.  I don't have a smart phone.  I wondered if you need the app to get the 2-hr. delivery.  Nothing I need to order in 2 hours in the next few days, but it would be nice to know I could use this without the app.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

This is fantastic. The older I get, the less I enjoy driving, especially for boring essentials like toilet paper and the likes. 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I live in Manhattan, but I don't have anything that works with the current app. I don't have a smart phone. I wondered if you need the app to get the 2-hr. delivery. Nothing I need to order in 2 hours in the next few days, but it would be nice to know I could use this without the app.


ditto this....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I doubt if my little town will get it, but we are only an hour (or less) away from an Amazon Brick & Mortar store. Wouldn't it have been great for last minute Christmas shopping?

Now if only Amazon would take over the post office.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As I recall, many "commodity" items are noticeably more expensive from Amazon than from the nearby grocery store.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Austin and surrounding areas can now use Prime Now.
I am looking for something that I "need" just so I can test it 


ETA
So far, it looks like I have to do my shopping through the app.  Installing it on a tablet to get a little more screen real estate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm less than 5 minutes away from Wal-Mart and Sam's Club. Ten minutes away from Publix, Target and a host of others. But when driving becomes a hardship or unsafe, I'll be glad to pay the extra.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

So here's a funny - the app from Amazon's own app store is NOT compatible with my Fire HDX7 - serious eye-rolling on my part.  Going to chat with Amazon sometime over the weekend to see what's up with that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> So here's a funny - the app from Amazon's own app store is NOT compatible with my Fire HDX7 - serious eye-rolling on my part. Going to chat with Amazon sometime over the weekend to see what's up with that.


I thought there was a fire specific one that came more or less built in -- separate from the App you can get to put on a phone or other android device.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Now if only Amazon would take over the post office.


And AT&T and Comcast . . . .


----------

